# HUD & alarm



## R22 JGB (May 14, 2019)

Just picked up my new (to me) F60 PHEV.
I have an aftermarket HUD display which plugs into the OBD port. I bought this for this car, but have used it satisfactorily in my 2015 SEAT Lean FR.
I think I may have a problem with this device on my MINI. When I lock the doors with the HUD still plugged into the OBD port, the alarm sounds!


----------



## Drenis (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi all can anybody help me about coding mini cooper, CHAMP module?


----------

